# Citryd fungus



## ryalan (Mar 19, 2005)

I heared that many european collections were devasted due to this fungus
I am open to suggestions, what would be a good profilaxis treatment for the fresh collected wild frogs...??


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2005)

See: http://www.geocities.com/inibico/updates.html

Jack


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Thanks for the link Jack, that is an awesome read! I'd be interested in obtaining some of the source publications from that article, if anyone can point me in the right direction.


----------

